# PGSmoker's Best Damn Sauce Ever (BDSE)



## pgsmoker64

I joined this site several years ago as an experienced but curious BBQ guy.  I smoked a lot of meat before joining but much more since joining.

I have a couple of outstanding sauce recipes that I have held close to the breast for sentimental reasons but after learning so much from my friends here at SMF, I decided it was time to put all my cards on the table.

This first recipe is an Eastern Carolina style BBQ Sauce - known as Dip around Lexington, NC from where my family hails.  This is a recipe that has been in my family for over a century, so you can understand why I was reluctant to reveal it, even though I'm sure others have something similar - this one will make your pork butts come alive!!!!!

*3 Quarts of Apple Cider Vinegar*

*1 cup Ketchup (Catsup)*

*5 oz. Worsty sauce*

*10 oz. French's yellow mustard*

*3/4 cup salt (I use sea salt but regular iodized is fine) - I also usually cut back on the salt*

*1/4 cup fresh ground black pepper*

*1/2 oz crushed red pepper*

*4 oz of your favorite hot sauce (I cut back on the red pepper and hot sauce depending on the audience and it doesn't affect flavor)*

*Mix all ingredients in a large pot and bring it to a boil.  Once it boils it is ready for use as a mop or for canning.  *

*Makes about 1 gallon, which is enough to mop a 70 pound pig.*

I can it using the hot water bath method if necessary.  This is a fantastic and tasty finishing sauce for minced or pulled pork.  My relatives in Lexington, NC swear that my BBQ is better than anything they can buy in the self appointed capital of Southern BBQ!!!!

_And here is my special sauce recipe that friends, family, acquaintances, and strangers who have tasted it tell me I can sell._

*Bill's BDSE Sauce*

*Makes about 2 quarts of sauce - I always double or quadruple the recipe.  The sauce can be canned using the water bath method and keeps for months.*

*2 cups Ketchup - I use Heinz because it's SLOW GOOD  *

*1/4 cup light brown sugar*

*1/4 cup granulated sugar*

*1-1/2 tsp fresh ground black pepper*

*1-1/2 tsp granulated onion or onion powder*

*1-1/2 tsp granulated garlic or garlic powder - I always use the granulated!!!!*

*1-1/2 tsp dry mustard*

*Juice and zest from 1 lemon - do NOT substitute prepackaged lemon juice - about 2 tbs of juice*

*2 TBS Worsty Sauce (Worcestershire for the purists) *

*1/2 cup Apple Cider Vinegar*

*1 TBS light corn syrup*

*1 TBS molasses*

*2 TBS of your favorite bbq rub minus the salt*

*2/3 cup of water*

*1/3 cup of Makers Mark Whiskey *

*Mix all ingredients in a pot and cook over low heat for 2 hours.  Use immediately.  Refrigerate leftovers - keeps about a month or two, or can using the water bath method.  You can also dress up competition ribs by adding a little honey for shine prior to application.*

_*Folks,*_

_*I tried making my sauce using a different rub base than what I normally use and it didn't quite taste the same, so to make sure your sauce comes out as good as mine here is the "spice mix" I use...*_

_*8 ounces of Paprika*_

_*4 ounces of white sugar*_

_*2 tablespoons of granulated onion*_

_*2 tablespoons of granulated garlic*_

When I add the rub mix I use a big tablespoon from the silverware drawer and add it by the heaping spoonfuls!

It took me several months of trying to dial in this recipe and it comes out perfect every time.  

It might seem to you that there is too much sweet, but believe me this sauce is the perfect balance of flavors.  Please try it and let me know what you think.

I can't make enough of it, so it must be good.  I use it on everything.

Like I said - Best Damn Sauce Ever - Bill's BDSE (Betsie) Sauce.


----------



## coronaca92879

Both sound good. I'll have to try them. Thanks for sharing your and your family's recipe.


----------



## jp61

Thank You!


----------



## thoseguys26

I'll give it a try too! Which one is your favorite? Thanks!


----------



## rstr hunter

Can't wait to try this.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Thanks for the recipe! I grew up eating Eastern NC BBQ and always strive to duplicate it. I have not yet made the grade but I keep trying. I'll give these recipes a shot. Also, a question .... how do you smoke your butts? I use hickory chunks and no sauce during the smoke ..... only a good rub. Do you use a dip, mop or whatever? Again, thanks for the recipes and hopefully input on your smoking process.


----------



## crazyfoool

I'm so glad I found this forum. I just bought my first little electric smoker and watched a few youtube videos. Didn't turn out so well LOL. Hopefully practice doesn't make me fat. 

I'll try my best to replicate these recipes! Thank you.


----------



## ronrude

PG, 
Thanks for sharing.  I know those recipes can be hard to give up, but they can be a true gift for all.  I was hesitant to share my rubs here at home because I worked hard getting them right.  But making someone else's experience a little easier makes us all a little better.  It's not like it took away from my Q.  

We are all appreciative for these recipes and your gift of them. 
Thank you!


----------



## pgsmoker64

bwsmith_2000 said:


> Thanks for the recipe! I grew up eating Eastern NC BBQ and always strive to duplicate it. I have not yet made the grade but I keep trying. I'll give these recipes a shot. Also, a question .... how do you smoke your butts? I use hickory chunks and no sauce during the smoke ..... only a good rub. Do you use a dip, mop or whatever? Again, thanks for the recipes and hopefully input on your smoking process.


Hi Bill.  You are welcome!  When I smoke my butts I use a 50/50 blend of hickory and cherry, trim the fat, put a good rub on them, and leave them alone.

I don't mop or spritz, just smoke.  However, after I pull or mince the butts I use my Carolina sauce (dip) to season the meat and it tastes awesome!  I put in just enough to flavor the meat slightly, usually about 1 quart for a butt.  I then use my BDSE sauce as a final garnish and it compliments the dip.  Give it a try and let me know what you think.

Bill


----------



## pgsmoker64

CrazyFoool said:


> I'm so glad I found this forum. I just bought my first little electric smoker and watched a few youtube videos. Didn't turn out so well LOL. Hopefully practice doesn't make me fat.
> 
> I'll try my best to replicate these recipes! Thank you.


Hello CF.  Glad you found our forum and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to the SMF.

You will find everything you need on this site to help you make world class Que, including great sauce and rub recipes.

Please stop by the Roll Call section and introduce yourself so we can all get to know you better.  Also, please update your profile to include your location so we know where in the world you are.

Good luck and good smoking.

Bill


----------



## pgsmoker64

thoseguys26 said:


> I'll give it a try too! Which one is your favorite? Thanks!


I like them both, but the BDSE sauce is good on everything!!!!  I use the dip to flavor pulled or minced pork butts after cooking - makes an awesome Eastern NC bbq sandwich - just add some slaw and some of my BDSE sauce.


----------



## jrod62

Thank for sharing . Copy this to my "evernotes"


----------



## daveomak

Bill, morning.... Thanks for sharing the recipe.....    Dave


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Hi Bill,

    Again, thank you so much for sharing your recipes and your smoking process. I'll certainly give the recipe and process a try and hopefully come up with some BBQ like that out in the eastern part of NC. Like I said, I grew up on it (Sanford, NC) and still prefer it over any of the other types I've tried. Thanks again.

Bill


----------



## shoneyboy




----------



## pgsmoker64

bwsmith_2000 said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Again, thank you so much for sharing your recipes and your smoking process. I'll certainly give the recipe and process a try and hopefully come up with some BBQ like that out in the eastern part of NC. Like I said, I grew up on it (Sanford, NC) and still prefer it over any of the other types I've tried. Thanks again.
> 
> Bill


No Way!!! Sanford is where my dad lives!  I have spent many hours on Jordan Lake fishing for hybrid bass and on Lake Sharon Harris for large mouth.


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Man! This is a small world isn't it? I like this forum more every time I sign onto it. Meeting really interesting people, like yourself, is just one of the perks. All the info on smoking is certainly the main objective but there are a lot of perks as well. And I've been a regular since the Yahoo days. Good place!

I'll PM you when I get a chance to try the recipes and let you  know how it all turned out.

Bill


----------



## andyo350

Hi that sounds really nice I can almost taste it. For sure will be giving this a try. Are you able to advice me on any basting sauces that can be used for burgers etc. Would love a Jack Daniels recipe if any may have and would like to share. Would be very much appreciated.


----------



## pgsmoker64

AndyO350 said:


> Hi that sounds really nice I can almost taste it. For sure will be giving this a try. Are you able to advice me on any basting sauces that can be used for burgers etc. Would love a Jack Daniels recipe if any may have and would like to share. Would be very much appreciated.


Try the BDSE sauce on burgers, steaks, anything.  It's pretty good!


----------



## oldbbqdude

Wow.  My mouth is watering just reading your recipes.

Thank you for sharing


----------



## pgsmoker64

Thanks dude!  If you like a sweeter sauce or just want to put a shine on your ribs add about 1/4 cup of honey to a pint of sauce.

I usually make the BDSE sauce 4 batches at a time and can them for gifts and barter.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1

I am definatly going to make this I hope this weekend!! (the bdse sauce) The lexinton dip will also be made for the spring...Im a newbie so i have to start small, lol

Tell me, how much time do you process this in a waterbath canner? I would also like to store the small bottles in my pantry. The pint bottles (when opened) also take up less room in my fridge.

Thank you so much.


----------



## oldbbqdude

Making this tonight for a friends birthday tomorrow - to go along with a brisket.  Can't wait!


----------



## smokeygirl

Sounds Great, Will Have to try this. Thank you


----------



## raybones

Thanks for the recipes!!!


----------



## pgsmoker64

appwsmsmkr1 said:


> I am definatly going to make this I hope this weekend!! (the bdse sauce) The lexinton dip will also be made for the spring...Im a newbie so i have to start small, lol
> 
> Tell me, how much time do you process this in a waterbath canner? I would also like to store the small bottles in my pantry. The pint bottles (when opened) also take up less room in my fridge.
> 
> Thank you so much.





oldbbqdude said:


> Making this tonight for a friends birthday tomorrow - to go along with a brisket.  Can't wait!





smokeygirl said:


> Sounds Great, Will Have to try this. Thank you





Raybones said:


> Thanks for the recipes!!!


Your are welcome all!  Please let me know what you think after trying the sauces.

Be sure to include some Q-view.

Bill


----------



## texas ray

Looks good Bill - I'm going to try both.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Awesome Ray!  Let me know what you think.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## pgsmoker64

UPDATE!

Folks,

I tried making my sauce using a different rub base than what I normally use and it didn't quite taste the same, so to make sure your sauce comes out as good as mine here is the "spice mix" I use...

8 ounces of Paprika

4 ounces of white sugar

2 tablespoons of granulated onion

2 tablespoons of granulated garlic

When I add the rub mix I use a big tablespoon from the silverware drawer and add it by the heaping spoonfuls!

I hope your BDSE sauce comes out as good as mine!


----------



## pgsmoker64

appwsmsmkr1 said:


> I am definatly going to make this I hope this weekend!! (the bdse sauce) The lexinton dip will also be made for the spring...Im a newbie so i have to start small, lol
> 
> Tell me, how much time do you process this in a waterbath canner? I would also like to store the small bottles in my pantry. The pint bottles (when opened) also take up less room in my fridge.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Hi appwsmsmkr - I just realized I didn't answer your question...sorry.  It usually takes about 30 - 45 minutes in the water bath.  Be careful not to fill the jars up too far or the sauce will ooze out of the seal.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## oldbbqdude

PGSmoker64 said:


> Your are welcome all!  Please let me know what you think after trying the sauces.
> 
> Be sure to include some Q-view.
> 
> Bill


Bill,

I smoked a brisket, complimented nicely by your BDSE!

Incredible complexity in a homemade sauce!  At first taste, my guests commented on the fresh lemon.  Then the spice kicked in, Bam! 

Everyone commented on how great the sauce was. 

Thank you for sharing.  Trying your other sauce later.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1

Thank you!!! I can't wait! Went to Costco and got everything and now Im just waiting for the weekend!!


----------



## xutfuzzy

> *3 Quarts of Apple Cider Vinegar*
> 
> *1 cup Ketchup (Catsup)*
> 
> *5 oz. Worsty sauce*
> 
> *10 oz. French's yellow mustard*
> 
> *3/4 cup salt (I use sea salt but regular iodized is fine) - I also usually cut back on the salt*
> 
> *1/4 cup fresh ground black pepper*
> 
> *1/2 oz crushed red pepper*
> 
> *4 oz of your favorite hot sauce (I cut back on the red pepper and hot sauce depending on the audience and it doesn't affect flavor)*


Stupid question: the 5 oz worsty and 10 oz mustard...fluid ounces (volume) or weight?

Thanks, I WILL be giving this a shot.  NC BBQ is my favorite style!


----------



## pgsmoker64

oldbbqdude said:


> Bill,
> 
> I smoked a brisket, complimented nicely by your BDSE!
> 
> Incredible complexity in a homemade sauce!  At first taste, my guests commented on the fresh lemon.  Then the spice kicked in, Bam!
> 
> Everyone commented on how great the sauce was.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.  Trying your other sauce later.


Fantastic dude!  I'm very glad you enjoyed the sauce.

What type of rub did you add?  I posted a spice blend this morning that really adds to the overall flavor if you are interested.

Bill


----------



## pgsmoker64

xutfuzzy said:


> Stupid question: the 5 oz worsty and 10 oz mustard...fluid ounces (volume) or weight?
> 
> Thanks, I WILL be giving this a shot.  NC BBQ is my favorite style!


Fluid ounces.  I should have included that info earlier.  Sorry.


----------



## oldbbqdude

PGSmoker64 said:


> Fantastic dude!  I'm very glad you enjoyed the sauce.
> 
> What type of rub did you add?  I posted a spice blend this morning that really adds to the overall flavor if you are interested.
> 
> Bill


I added a rub from Amazingribs.com called Big, Bad, Beef rub.  I'm certainly interested in a rub you added.


----------



## oldbbqdude

PGSmoker64 said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> Folks,
> 
> I tried making my sauce using a different rub base than what I normally use and it didn't quite taste the same, so to make sure your sauce comes out as good as mine here is the "spice mix" I use...
> 
> 8 ounces of Paprika
> 
> 4 ounces of white sugar
> 
> 2 tablespoons of granulated onion
> 
> 2 tablespoons of granulated garlic
> 
> When I add the rub mix I use a big tablespoon from the silverware drawer and add it by the heaping spoonfuls!
> 
> I hope your BDSE sauce comes out as good as mine!


Thanks for the update, Bill.  Duly noted!  Below is the one I used.  Of course, now I need to make it again, "for comparison sake"

3 tablespoon coarsely ground black pepper
2 tablespoons table salt
1 tablespoon granulated white sugar
1 tablespoon onion powder
2 teaspoons mustard powder
2 teaspoons garlic powder
2 teaspoons chili or ancho powder
1 teaspoon chipotle or cayenne powder

http://amazingribs.com/recipes/rubs_pastes_marinades_and_brines/big_bad_beef_rub.html

Of course, I omit the salt, per your instructions.


----------



## oldbbqdude

And now to figure out canning, so i can store more now and eat more later ;)


----------



## pgsmoker64

oldbbqdude said:


> And now to figure out canning, so i can store more now and eat more later ;)


Simple...

I use the pint jars, fill to within about 3/4" from the top and use a water bath.  Put your lids and rings on, place them in boiling water for about 30 minutes, pull the jars out and wait for the seals to pop (seal).  Wipe them down good and store in the pantry!

Easy Peasy


----------



## pgsmoker64

oldbbqdude said:


> Thanks for the update, Bill.  Duly noted!  Below is the one I used.  Of course, now I need to make it again, "for comparison sake"
> 
> 3 tablespoon coarsely ground black pepper
> 2 tablespoons table salt
> 1 tablespoon granulated white sugar
> 1 tablespoon onion powder
> 2 teaspoons mustard powder
> 2 teaspoons garlic powder
> 2 teaspoons chili or ancho powder
> 1 teaspoon chipotle or cayenne powder
> 
> http://amazingribs.com/recipes/rubs_pastes_marinades_and_brines/big_bad_beef_rub.html
> 
> Of course, I omit the salt, per your instructions.


Ohh!  I like the chili in that rub!!!!!!

I have spiced the sauce up in the past with chili extract to add heat without changing the flavor, but this looks interesting.  I may make a small batch with your rub.  That is the great thing about recipes, you play with them until it's right for you!

Cheers!

Bill

Bill


----------



## humdinger

Lots of good info in this thread PG. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Humdinger said:


> Lots of good info in this thread PG. Thanks for sharing.


You betcha!  Anything I can do to help just let me know.  I hope you find something to put the sauce on!


----------



## humdinger

Oh yeah, I'm thinking pork tenderloin is next.....


----------



## bama bbq

When I see Maker's Mark in your BDSE -- my fav bourbon (I'm an Ambassador) -- I know I am going to try it.  I appreciate you posting it.  Those of lesser stature may have not given away a treasure so easily.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Bama BBQ said:


> When I see Maker's Mark in your BDSE -- my fav bourbon (I'm an Ambassador) -- I know I am going to try it.  I appreciate you posting it.  Those of lesser stature may have not given away a treasure so easily.


Thanks Bama.  Luv me some MM.

 I have held the recipe tightly for quite some time but the folks on this forum are so free with their recipes I felt like I needed to reciprocate the hospitality.

How does one become an Ambassador?

Bill


----------



## wes w

Bill, this looks awesome!    I'm not big on  vinegar base like the flatlanders, but the other looks awesome!   I'm going to give this a try tomorrow.  I've got a smoker full going out for the big game.   My hats off to you!


----------



## pgsmoker64

Wes W said:


> Bill, this looks awesome!    I'm not big on  vinegar base like the flatlanders, but the other looks awesome!   I'm going to give this a try tomorrow.  I've got a smoker full going out for the big game.   My hats off to you!


LOL...Thanks Wes.  Hope you like the BDSE sauce.

Be sure to post a good Q-view!

Bill


----------



## waucedah

making your BDSE sauce right now sounds great

thanks


----------



## pgsmoker64

Waucedah said:


> making your BDSE sauce right now sounds great
> 
> thanks


My pleasure.  Let me know how it turns out!

Bill


----------



## wes w

Bill, after going into town to get lemons in 4" of snow,   how critical is the lemon zest?   I'm going to make this tomorrow.  Wife says we don't have one of them thingys to zest it with.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Well, you can try it without it but the zest adds an additional complexity to the sauce and in my opinion (and other's) is a must.

When I first started making the sauce I just added the fresh lemon juice, but when I started adding the zest there was just a subtle but wonderful change in the sauce.

Do you have a cheese grater?  One with four sides?  Use the fine grate side to zest the lemons...or go to the garage and grab a micro-plane if you have one...just be sure to clean it well first.

Bill


----------



## wes w

I didn't get around to making sauce today.   It sounds really awesome.  I'm not big on sauce, but it sounds really good.   

Hope you had a great day!!


----------



## oldbbqdude

PGSmoker64 said:


> Well, you can try it without it but the zest adds an additional complexity to the sauce and in my opinion (and other's) is a must.
> 
> When I first started making the sauce I just added the fresh lemon juice, but when I started adding the zest there was just a subtle but wonderful change in the sauce.
> 
> Do you have a cheese grater?  One with four sides?  Use the fine grate side to zest the lemons...or go to the garage and grab a micro-plane if you have one...just be sure to clean it well first.
> 
> Bill


Everyone I served this sauce to instantly noted the lemon and citrus - and raved about it.  I wouldn't say the zest was critical, but to me, it is essential ;)

Great recipe.

Thank you, Bill, for sharing.


----------



## pgsmoker64

oldbbqdude said:


> Everyone I served this sauce to instantly noted the lemon and citrus - and raved about it.  I wouldn't say the zest was critical, but to me, it is essential ;)
> 
> Great recipe.
> 
> Thank you, Bill, for sharing.


Thanks Dude!!  My pleasure - glad everyone is enjoying it.  I give away about 3  to 4 pints per week to friends and family...They are going to either have to start buying some ingredients (Makers Mark) or I'm gonna start chargin'  LOL


----------



## wes w

Best thing to do is start charging.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Wes W said:


> Best thing to do is start charging.


I just don't have the heart to charge...plus, I really enjoy making something that people enjoy so much!  I guess if it starts to get out of hand I'll have to get an attitude adjustment.


----------



## wes w

I can understand that.   I smoke for wifes family all the time.   All day smoke for a thank you.    You'd think they could at least buy me some beer.......


----------



## dblbogey

What does the MM add to the flavor and is there a non alcoholic substitute? As a preacher it just doesn't look right me coming out of a liquor store!


----------



## Dutch

bogey, I hear ya. Being a minister folks expect us to hold ourselves to a higher standard. But hey, we're human too.

Several years ago I got ready to make my chocolate fudge pecan pie for the holidays and ran out of my stash of whiskey. Grabbed my coat and off to the liquor store. While in the check out line, one of the neighbor ladies saw me and came up to me to "offer" me her opinion. When I went to reply to her "Wadder you doin' here" comment, I couldn't speak.  I'd been talking fine all morning and suddenly I had no voice. When she realized that I was trying to talk and nothing was coming forth, she quickly apologized and parted with"hope that your medicinal whiskey brings your voice back-looking forward to Sunday's sermon".  You can immagine the the Big Boss and I talked a little longer that night.

Cheers!


----------



## smoke happens




----------



## pgsmoker64

Dblbogey said:


> What does the MM add to the flavor and is there a non alcoholic substitute? As a preacher it just doesn't look right me coming out of a liquor store!


Well bogey...when I first made the sauce I didn't put any booze in it.  The sauce was good but I thought it just needed another layer of flavor - so I tried different juices and even a little wine in place of some of the water.  I finally pulled an old bottle out of the pantry from way in the back...a gift from an old employee - Makers Mark.  I had to play with it to get it right but it made a big difference to me, it just took the flavor to another level.  

I hear you on the preacher thing, and Dutch too (below).  I am a deacon myself and the liquor store is definitely not one of the places you want members of the church to see you, but then again, it is my business not theirs.  

Truth is, I've had my brother-in-law pick it up for me when I need more.  Not to say I don't sip a little, it's awful good sippin' whiskey, but 95% of it goes into my sauce...I make a lot of sauce.

You can always just add water in place of the whiskey, it's still good, just not as good.


Dutch said:


> bogey, I hear ya. Being a minister folks expect us to hold ourselves to a higher standard. But hey, we're human too.
> 
> Several years ago I got ready to make my chocolate fudge pecan pie for the holidays and ran out of my stash of whiskey. Grabbed my coat and off to the liquor store. While in the check out line, one of the neighbor ladies saw me and came up to me to "offer" me her opinion. When I went to reply to her "Wadder you doin' here" comment, I couldn't speak.  I'd been talking fine all morning and suddenly I had no voice. When she realized that I was trying to talk and nothing was coming forth, she quickly apologized and parted with"hope that your medicinal whiskey brings your voice back-looking forward to Sunday's sermon".  You can immagine the the Big Boss and I talked a little longer that night.
> 
> Cheers!


Love it Dutch...never a wrong reason to talk to the Big Guy.

Bill


----------



## jwbtulsa

on my list to try. sounds good. Thanks for sharing your hard work. Makes my life easier.


----------



## pgsmoker64

jwbtulsa said:


> on my list to try. sounds good. Thanks for sharing your hard work. Makes my life easier.


My pleasure JW...let me know how you like it.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Made a double batch last night because my inventory was down to one jar!













100_4356.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 10, 2013






Gonna need to do another batch today - before the Makers Mark "evaporates"


----------



## wes w

LOL,  Makers Mark does have a way of evaporating.   I shot for the sauce, 2 shots for me.........

Looks awesome!   I have got to get around to making some.   It was sausage this weekend.


----------



## humdinger

Drink faster guys, looks like everyone else is.. I thought you should see this.

http://money.cnn.com/2013/02/10/news/makers-mark-bourbon/


----------



## coacher72

Thanks for sharing. Will have to try them.


----------



## pmkrlaw

PG,

Wanted to thank you for your recipes.  I tried the Bill's BDSE sauce and it was a hit with my friends.  One comment was that it very much like a plum sauce.  I also put a side dish of the sauce on the table to add.  I've got a smidgen left for my wife to try.  I have to confess that I didn't use Maker's Mark. I used Jim Beam instead.  But as I was staring at the bottle of Maker's I decided to make myself a "Perfect Manhattan" instead, which led to my use of the Jim Beam.  I couldn't bear to not enjoy the pure flavor of the Makers.  Anyway I hope to try your other recipes some time.

Aloha,

Pat


----------



## wjbunton

Looks like a great recipe, will have to try it out this weekend.


----------



## pgsmoker64

pmkrlaw said:


> PG,
> 
> Wanted to thank you for your recipes.  I tried the Bill's BDSE sauce and it was a hit with my friends.  One comment was that it very much like a plum sauce.  I also put a side dish of the sauce on the table to add.  I've got a smidgen left for my wife to try.  I have to confess that I didn't use Maker's Mark. I used Jim Beam instead.  But as I was staring at the bottle of Maker's I decided to make myself a "Perfect Manhattan" instead, which led to my use of the Jim Beam.  I couldn't bear to not enjoy the pure flavor of the Makers.  Anyway I hope to try your other recipes some time.
> 
> Aloha,
> 
> Pat


Glad you liked the sauce PM...I hear ya on the MM, but I just can't make myself use something in my sauce that I wouldn't drink...and I don't drink Jim Beam  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I didn't know until recently that Makers Mark was made by the Beam company.


wjbunton said:


> Looks like a great recipe, will have to try it out this weekend.


I like it, as do many others!  Be sure to let me know what you think if you get a chance to try it.

Bill


----------



## pmkrlaw

PG:

I hear ya on the JB, but my wife who was a professional caterer in another life always gets on my case about using premium liquor in sauces.  As she claims you lose all of the nuance and texture of the premium brand when its covered up by all the other ingredients and therefore is a waste of good liquor.  I guess it would be like putting a really fine wine in a tomato sauce.  But to each his own!  I think I knew that JB owned MM, but always hope that MM manages to maintain their own processes.  A friend who introduced me to MM years ago referred to it as "mother's milk."  She was right!

Regardless, my wife also gave the thumbs up on your BBQ sauce.  So I am going to make a larger batch for the next go round.  Onward and upward to new culinary heights!

Pat


----------



## pgsmoker64

pmkrlaw said:


> PG:
> 
> I hear ya on the JB, but my wife who was a professional caterer in another life always gets on my case about using premium liquor in sauces.  As she claims you lose all of the nuance and texture of the premium brand when its covered up by all the other ingredients and therefore is a waste of good liquor.  I guess it would be like putting a really fine wine in a tomato sauce.  But to each his own!  I think I knew that JB owned MM, but always hope that MM manages to maintain their own processes.  A friend who introduced me to MM years ago referred to it as "mother's milk."  She was right!
> 
> Regardless, my wife also gave the thumbs up on your BBQ sauce.  So I am going to make a larger batch for the next go round.  Onward and upward to new culinary heights!
> 
> Pat


Thanks Pat that is awesome.  I also do some professional catering!!!  It's a lot of fun, especially for a BBQ guy.  No offense to the little lady but every professional chef you meet will tell you the same thing I did.  If you won't drink it don't put it in sauce.  And anyway, let's face it, Makers Mark as good as it is, is not Pappy Van Winkle!  LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





MM is about $40 for a fifth and Pappy is $100.  'Course, if you like the BDSE with JB, more power to you!  That is the great thing about recipes!!  Just take it and make it the way you like it and it becomes your own!

Bill


----------



## pmkrlaw

I have yet to actually see a bottle of Pappy's around here, but now I am on the hunt.  I bow to your superior knowledge and taste buds!!

Pat


----------



## oldbbqdude

PGSmoker64 said:


> Thanks Pat that is awesome.  I also do some professional catering!!!  It's a lot of fun, especially for a BBQ guy.  No offense to the little lady but every professional chef you meet will tell you the same thing I did.  If you won't drink it don't put it in sauce.  And anyway, let's face it, Makers Mark as good as it is, is not Pappy Van Winkle!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MM is about $40 for a fifth and Pappy is $100.  'Course, if you like the BDSE with JB, more power to you!  That is the great thing about recipes!!  Just take it and make it the way you like it and it becomes your own!
> 
> Bill


The first time I made your BDSE, I had trouble using MM, so I substituted.  The more I read your discussion, and think about it, it comes down to this:  To make a world-class recipe, you must use world-class ingredients.  Just like the lemon juice.  You stress to use fresh, not juice from a bottle.  Using premium ingredients yields that "wow" factor.

Just my .02.  I am just as cheap as the next guy, probably cheaper! (Ask my wife).  But I do recognize that the lemon zest really made this sauce pop, and I'm sure the MM is much the same.  Sets this recipe apart.

Thanks again, Bill, for sharing and inspiring.


----------



## pgsmoker64

pmkrlaw said:


> I have yet to actually see a bottle of Pappy's around here, but now I am on the hunt.  I bow to your superior knowledge and taste buds!!
> 
> Pat





oldbbqdude said:


> The first time I made your BDSE, I had trouble using MM, so I substituted.  The more I read your discussion, and think about it, it comes down to this:  To make a world-class recipe, you must use world-class ingredients.  Just like the lemon juice.  You stress to use fresh, not juice from a bottle.  Using premium ingredients yields that "wow" factor.
> 
> Just my .02.  I am just as cheap as the next guy, probably cheaper! (Ask my wife).  But I do recognize that the lemon zest really made this sauce pop, and I'm sure the MM is much the same.  Sets this recipe apart.
> 
> Thanks again, Bill, for sharing and inspiring.


Wow!  Thank you guys!  You got me blushing here!  LOL...

And again, my pleasure.  I'm just glad someone else enjoys it as much as we do.

And Pat...call me when you get the Pappy and I'll help ya with it    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## pmkrlaw

Bill:

Ok now I am also on the hunt to try some other really good bourbons.  Just thinking about tasting a new sipping bourbon with a little BBQ has me planning a long bike ride to get in shape to stave off the anticipated waist expansion.  Oh and BTW to top it off a light smoke with some tasty cigar from an unnamed tropical country that I've just been gifted.  Can't wait!!.  I'll let you know if I ever find the Pappy's!!!!

Pat


----------



## pgsmoker64

Sounds good to me Pat!  Darn shame you're on the left coast or I'd join you gladly.

We'll have to make it virtual!  LOL.


----------



## smokngun

I'll be damned everyone in the state must of caught wind of this recipe I've been to 2 liquor stores and neither had any Makers Mark. Off to the 3rd.


----------



## pgsmoker64

There is actually a Makers Mark shortage according to the Beam company.  So much so that they have started cutting it to keep up with demand, not enough to tell the difference though.

Good luck on #3!


----------



## smokngun

PGSmoker64 said:


> There is actually a Makers Mark shortage according to the Beam company.  So much so that they have started cutting it to keep up with demand, not enough to tell the difference though.
> 
> Good luck on #3!


Great!! Where is Tim & Tickle when ya need them.


----------



## pgsmoker64

SmoknGun said:


> Great!! Where is Tim & Tickle when ya need them.


LOL...they live just a couple hours from me!  Well, maybe three hours.  I might take a ride this weekend.....


----------



## oldbbqdude

Great news, ladies and gentlemen.  The customer rules!!!!

http://m.usatoday.com/article/news/1926081


----------



## wes w

MM is a really good.  

I'm going to have to support our Canadian friends.  Crown Royal is the winner in my book, hands down.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Wes W said:


> MM is a really good.
> 
> I'm going to have to support our Canadian friends.  Crown Royal is the winner in my book, hands down.


Hey Wes...the sauce just ain't the same without the Makers Mark!


----------



## wes w

Its on my to do list man.  The week-end just ain't long enough.  I've always got MM in the cabinet.     There's two thing friends don't have access to. MM and CR.  :-)


----------



## katemail13

Thank you for sharing your family's recipes, Bill...and thanks for your advice on my Pork Loin Back Ribs (which are in the foil-wrapped stage of your recommended steps right now).  I wish I had found this before, but I have a recipe for sweet Texas-style sauce that my husband loves, and I just made a big batch.  Next time I'll try the BDSE recipe out on him!  :)

Katie


----------



## the aporkalypse

Made your BBQ sauce last night for use this weekend. It is awesome. MM wasn't in the budget, so I went with some JB I had on hand. Next time perhaps. Thanks for sharing such an heirloom.


----------



## tumbleweed1

I gave the BDSE a try last weekend for a Father's Day cookout. Everyone really liked it!

Thanks for sharing.

TW


----------



## bispidx

PGSmoker64 said:


> I joined this site several years ago as an experienced but curious BBQ guy.  I smoked a lot of meat before joining but much more since joining.
> 
> I have a couple of outstanding sauce recipes that I have held close to the breast for sentimental reasons but after learning so much from my friends here at SMF, I decided it was time to put all my cards on the table.
> 
> This first recipe is an Eastern Carolina style BBQ Sauce - known as Dip around Lexington, NC from where my family hails.  This is a recipe that has been in my family for over a century, so you can understand why I was reluctant to reveal it, even though I'm sure others have something similar - this one will make your pork butts come alive!!!!!
> 
> *3 Quarts of Apple Cider Vinegar*
> 
> *1 cup Ketchup (Catsup)*
> 
> *5 oz. Worsty sauce*
> 
> *10 oz. French's yellow mustard*
> 
> *3/4 cup salt (I use sea salt but regular iodized is fine) - I also usually cut back on the salt*
> 
> *1/4 cup fresh ground black pepper*
> 
> *1/2 oz crushed red pepper*
> 
> *4 oz of your favorite hot sauce (I cut back on the red pepper and hot sauce depending on the audience and it doesn't affect flavor)*
> 
> *Mix all ingredients in a large pot and bring it to a boil.  Once it boils it is ready for use as a mop or for canning.  *
> 
> *Makes about 1 gallon, which is enough to mop a 70 pound pig.*
> 
> I can it using the hot water bath method if necessary.  This is a fantastic and tasty finishing sauce for minced or pulled pork.  My relatives in Lexington, NC swear that my BBQ is better than anything they can buy in the self appointed capital of Southern BBQ!!!!
> 
> _And here is my special sauce recipe that friends, family, acquaintances, and strangers who have tasted it tell me I can sell._
> 
> *Bill's BDSE Sauce*
> 
> *Makes about 2 quarts of sauce - I always double or quadruple the recipe.  The sauce can be canned using the water bath method and keeps for months.*
> 
> *2 cups Ketchup - I use Heinz because it's SLOW GOOD  *
> 
> *1/4 cup light brown sugar*
> 
> *1/4 cup granulated sugar*
> 
> *1-1/2 tsp fresh ground black pepper*
> 
> *1-1/2 tsp granulated onion or onion powder*
> 
> *1-1/2 tsp granulated garlic or garlic powder - I always use the granulated!!!!*
> 
> *1-1/2 tsp dry mustard*
> 
> *Juice and zest from 1 lemon - do NOT substitute prepackaged lemon juice - about 2 tbs of juice*
> 
> *2 TBS Worsty Sauce (Worcestershire for the purists) *
> 
> *1/2 cup Apple Cider Vinegar*
> 
> *1 TBS light corn syrup*
> 
> *1 TBS molasses*
> 
> *2 TBS of your favorite bbq rub minus the salt*
> 
> *2/3 cup of water*
> 
> *1/3 cup of Makers Mark Whiskey *
> 
> *Mix all ingredients in a pot and cook over low heat for 2 hours.  Use immediately.  Refrigerate leftovers - keeps about a month or two, or can using the water bath method.  You can also dress up competition ribs by adding a little honey for shine prior to application.*
> 
> _*Folks,*_
> 
> _*I tried making my sauce using a different rub base than what I normally use and it didn't quite taste the same, so to make sure your sauce comes out as good as mine here is the "spice mix" I use...*_
> 
> _*8 ounces of Paprika*_
> 
> _*4 ounces of white sugar*_
> 
> _*2 tablespoons of granulated onion*_
> 
> _*2 tablespoons of granulated garlic*_
> 
> When I add the rub mix I use a big tablespoon from the silverware drawer and add it by the heaping spoonfuls!
> 
> It took me several months of trying to dial in this recipe and it comes out perfect every time.
> 
> It might seem to you that there is too much sweet, but believe me this sauce is the perfect balance of flavors.  Please try it and let me know what you think.
> 
> I can't make enough of it, so it must be good.  I use it on everything.
> 
> Like I said - Best Damn Sauce Ever - Bill's BDSE (Betsie) Sauce.


So are the items in blue what you use for "your favorite rub mix"? Stupid question i know...just want to make sure its the same as yours.


----------



## wes w

I put mine in the sauce.  This is a fantastic sauce.     I use  Jeffs rub on the pork.


----------



## doughala

Me too, and I love it 
My best...

Smoked samon


----------



## fastback

Had a pork shoulder in the smoker today and ran across this thread.  Perfect time to give this recipe a shot.  I halved the recipe and had plenty of time to mix and heat as suggested.  What more can be said other than this is a great sauce.  The whole family used it generously on abnormally large pulled pork sandwiches and thoroughly enjoyed the meal.  I still have 1/2 pint left so I'm in good shape for tomorrow. 

Thank you for sharing.  Great addition to the culinary arsenal... 

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## pgsmoker64

fastback said:


> Had a pork shoulder in the smoker today and ran across this thread.  Perfect time to give this recipe a shot.  I halved the recipe and had plenty of time to mix and heat as suggested.  What more can be said other than this is a great sauce.  The whole family used it generously on abnormally large pulled pork sandwiches and thoroughly enjoyed the meal.  I still have 1/2 pint left so I'm in good shape for tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.  Great addition to the culinary arsenal...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it!!!


----------



## charis329

What kind of paprika is in your rub?  Smoked? Sweet? Spanish? Hungarian?


----------



## porkpatrol

Thank You for this recipe. I made your sauce recipe and thoroughly enjoyed it. It made exactly one quart for me with the half inch head space in a mason jar: great for canning. 

I know it's hard to give up those family secrets but man am I glad you did. 



I gave you a shoutout in this imgur post but I did not include your recipe in the event you wished it to stay on MSF. Thanks again!


----------



## herrjaeger

Tried the BDSE sauce on pulled pork last night, and it was terrific.  Thanks for sharing your recipes!


----------



## ab canuck

Thx, for posting your recipe, I copied it and will be making it soon to try as well. Point!


----------



## matchew

This is on my short list of recipes I want to try. Weather permitting I will be smoking some ribs or butt this coming weekend and I will report back with the outcome.

Wish me luck.


----------



## seenred

This is an old thread, but I can bear witness that this sauce is great!  Bill (PGSmoker64) doesn't come around the forums much anymore, but his recipes live on!

If you happen to check in Bill, how's it going brother!?!

Red


----------



## gr0uch0

Have to give it a go next hankerin' for a sauce cook....


----------



## pgsmoker64

I joined this site several years ago as an experienced but curious BBQ guy.  I smoked a lot of meat before joining but much more since joining.

I have a couple of outstanding sauce recipes that I have held close to the breast for sentimental reasons but after learning so much from my friends here at SMF, I decided it was time to put all my cards on the table.

This first recipe is an Eastern Carolina style BBQ Sauce - known as Dip around Lexington, NC from where my family hails.  This is a recipe that has been in my family for over a century, so you can understand why I was reluctant to reveal it, even though I'm sure others have something similar - this one will make your pork butts come alive!!!!!

*3 Quarts of Apple Cider Vinegar*

*1 cup Ketchup (Catsup)*

*5 oz. Worsty sauce*

*10 oz. French's yellow mustard*

*3/4 cup salt (I use sea salt but regular iodized is fine) - I also usually cut back on the salt*

*1/4 cup fresh ground black pepper*

*1/2 oz crushed red pepper*

*4 oz of your favorite hot sauce (I cut back on the red pepper and hot sauce depending on the audience and it doesn't affect flavor)*

*Mix all ingredients in a large pot and bring it to a boil.  Once it boils it is ready for use as a mop or for canning.  *

*Makes about 1 gallon, which is enough to mop a 70 pound pig.*

I can it using the hot water bath method if necessary.  This is a fantastic and tasty finishing sauce for minced or pulled pork.  My relatives in Lexington, NC swear that my BBQ is better than anything they can buy in the self appointed capital of Southern BBQ!!!!

_And here is my special sauce recipe that friends, family, acquaintances, and strangers who have tasted it tell me I can sell._

*Bill's BDSE Sauce*

*Makes about 2 quarts of sauce - I always double or quadruple the recipe.  The sauce can be canned using the water bath method and keeps for months.*

*2 cups Ketchup - I use Heinz because it's SLOW GOOD  *

*1/4 cup light brown sugar*

*1/4 cup granulated sugar*

*1-1/2 tsp fresh ground black pepper*

*1-1/2 tsp granulated onion or onion powder*

*1-1/2 tsp granulated garlic or garlic powder - I always use the granulated!!!!*

*1-1/2 tsp dry mustard*

*Juice and zest from 1 lemon - do NOT substitute prepackaged lemon juice - about 2 tbs of juice*

*2 TBS Worsty Sauce (Worcestershire for the purists) *

*1/2 cup Apple Cider Vinegar*

*1 TBS light corn syrup*

*1 TBS molasses*

*2 TBS of your favorite bbq rub minus the salt*

*2/3 cup of water*

*1/3 cup of Makers Mark Whiskey *

*Mix all ingredients in a pot and cook over low heat for 2 hours.  Use immediately.  Refrigerate leftovers - keeps about a month or two, or can using the water bath method.  You can also dress up competition ribs by adding a little honey for shine prior to application.*

_*Folks,*_

_*I tried making my sauce using a different rub base than what I normally use and it didn't quite taste the same, so to make sure your sauce comes out as good as mine here is the "spice mix" I use...*_

_*8 ounces of Paprika*_

_*4 ounces of white sugar*_

_*2 tablespoons of granulated onion*_

_*2 tablespoons of granulated garlic*_

When I add the rub mix I use a big tablespoon from the silverware drawer and add it by the heaping spoonfuls!

It took me several months of trying to dial in this recipe and it comes out perfect every time.  

It might seem to you that there is too much sweet, but believe me this sauce is the perfect balance of flavors.  Please try it and let me know what you think.

I can't make enough of it, so it must be good.  I use it on everything.

Like I said - Best Damn Sauce Ever - Bill's BDSE (Betsie) Sauce.


----------



## coronaca92879

Both sound good. I'll have to try them. Thanks for sharing your and your family's recipe.


----------



## jp61

Thank You!


----------



## thoseguys26

I'll give it a try too! Which one is your favorite? Thanks!


----------



## rstr hunter

Can't wait to try this.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Thanks for the recipe! I grew up eating Eastern NC BBQ and always strive to duplicate it. I have not yet made the grade but I keep trying. I'll give these recipes a shot. Also, a question .... how do you smoke your butts? I use hickory chunks and no sauce during the smoke ..... only a good rub. Do you use a dip, mop or whatever? Again, thanks for the recipes and hopefully input on your smoking process.


----------



## crazyfoool

I'm so glad I found this forum. I just bought my first little electric smoker and watched a few youtube videos. Didn't turn out so well LOL. Hopefully practice doesn't make me fat. 

I'll try my best to replicate these recipes! Thank you.


----------



## ronrude

PG, 
Thanks for sharing.  I know those recipes can be hard to give up, but they can be a true gift for all.  I was hesitant to share my rubs here at home because I worked hard getting them right.  But making someone else's experience a little easier makes us all a little better.  It's not like it took away from my Q.  

We are all appreciative for these recipes and your gift of them. 
Thank you!


----------



## pgsmoker64

bwsmith_2000 said:


> Thanks for the recipe! I grew up eating Eastern NC BBQ and always strive to duplicate it. I have not yet made the grade but I keep trying. I'll give these recipes a shot. Also, a question .... how do you smoke your butts? I use hickory chunks and no sauce during the smoke ..... only a good rub. Do you use a dip, mop or whatever? Again, thanks for the recipes and hopefully input on your smoking process.


Hi Bill.  You are welcome!  When I smoke my butts I use a 50/50 blend of hickory and cherry, trim the fat, put a good rub on them, and leave them alone.

I don't mop or spritz, just smoke.  However, after I pull or mince the butts I use my Carolina sauce (dip) to season the meat and it tastes awesome!  I put in just enough to flavor the meat slightly, usually about 1 quart for a butt.  I then use my BDSE sauce as a final garnish and it compliments the dip.  Give it a try and let me know what you think.

Bill


----------



## pgsmoker64

CrazyFoool said:


> I'm so glad I found this forum. I just bought my first little electric smoker and watched a few youtube videos. Didn't turn out so well LOL. Hopefully practice doesn't make me fat.
> 
> I'll try my best to replicate these recipes! Thank you.


Hello CF.  Glad you found our forum and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to the SMF.

You will find everything you need on this site to help you make world class Que, including great sauce and rub recipes.

Please stop by the Roll Call section and introduce yourself so we can all get to know you better.  Also, please update your profile to include your location so we know where in the world you are.

Good luck and good smoking.

Bill


----------



## pgsmoker64

thoseguys26 said:


> I'll give it a try too! Which one is your favorite? Thanks!


I like them both, but the BDSE sauce is good on everything!!!!  I use the dip to flavor pulled or minced pork butts after cooking - makes an awesome Eastern NC bbq sandwich - just add some slaw and some of my BDSE sauce.


----------



## jrod62

Thank for sharing . Copy this to my "evernotes"


----------



## daveomak

Bill, morning.... Thanks for sharing the recipe.....    Dave


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Hi Bill,

    Again, thank you so much for sharing your recipes and your smoking process. I'll certainly give the recipe and process a try and hopefully come up with some BBQ like that out in the eastern part of NC. Like I said, I grew up on it (Sanford, NC) and still prefer it over any of the other types I've tried. Thanks again.

Bill


----------



## shoneyboy




----------



## pgsmoker64

bwsmith_2000 said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Again, thank you so much for sharing your recipes and your smoking process. I'll certainly give the recipe and process a try and hopefully come up with some BBQ like that out in the eastern part of NC. Like I said, I grew up on it (Sanford, NC) and still prefer it over any of the other types I've tried. Thanks again.
> 
> Bill


No Way!!! Sanford is where my dad lives!  I have spent many hours on Jordan Lake fishing for hybrid bass and on Lake Sharon Harris for large mouth.


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Man! This is a small world isn't it? I like this forum more every time I sign onto it. Meeting really interesting people, like yourself, is just one of the perks. All the info on smoking is certainly the main objective but there are a lot of perks as well. And I've been a regular since the Yahoo days. Good place!

I'll PM you when I get a chance to try the recipes and let you  know how it all turned out.

Bill


----------



## andyo350

Hi that sounds really nice I can almost taste it. For sure will be giving this a try. Are you able to advice me on any basting sauces that can be used for burgers etc. Would love a Jack Daniels recipe if any may have and would like to share. Would be very much appreciated.


----------



## pgsmoker64

AndyO350 said:


> Hi that sounds really nice I can almost taste it. For sure will be giving this a try. Are you able to advice me on any basting sauces that can be used for burgers etc. Would love a Jack Daniels recipe if any may have and would like to share. Would be very much appreciated.


Try the BDSE sauce on burgers, steaks, anything.  It's pretty good!


----------



## oldbbqdude

Wow.  My mouth is watering just reading your recipes.

Thank you for sharing


----------

